# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about Cases http://masterrussian.com/aa110100a.shtml

## Unregistered

как объяснить почему в предложении «мне нравится моя квартира» мы говорим «мне», а в предложении «я люблю эту девушку» говорим «я»

----------


## it-ogo

Что касается падежей местоимения, в английском то же самое. В именительном падеже - "I", в косвенных - "me". 
«я люблю эту девушку» - проблем вызвать не должно, а про "мне нравится" - см. напр. здесь.

----------


## Lampada

> ... , а про "мне нравится" - см. напр. здесь.

 Хорошая ссылочка. Спасибо!

----------

